# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Ζεμπρακια αναπαραγωγή  2020

## George pap

Καλησπέρα σας εχω ενΑ ζευγάρι Ζεμπρακια εδω και 3 μερες τους έβαλα φωλια ανοιχτη ;αυτή που ειναι για τα καναρινια. Τους εχω υλικό μεσα στο κλουβι για να την φτιάξουν αλλα δεν έχουν ξεκινήσει ακομα να την φτιάχνουν ενω το βράδυ κοιμούνται στη φωλιά. Ποτε πιστεύεται θα ξεκινήσουν να την φτιάχνουν? Έχουν ζευγαρώσει πολλές φορές

----------


## krisp

Καλησπέρα, μπορείς να ρίξεις μια ματιά εδώ. Αν τα έχεις έξω, θα σου πρότεινα να περιμένεις λίγο ακόμα.

----------


## Ανδρίκος

Μπραβο ρε φίλε... Σου εύχομαι να τα καταφέρεις και να σου κάνουν ωραίους απογόνους..
Είναι ωραία και όμορφα πουλιά.. Ιδικά αν εξημερώσεις και ένα από αυτά.. προσπάθησε 
το αν θες αν και είναι δύσκολο..

----------


## George pap

Καλησπέρα και παλι μολος γέννησε το πρωτο αυγο!!

----------

